# Opinions: Redington Crosswater Combo and Hobbes Creek Combo?



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey all,
I was just at bass pro shops playin around with some fly rods. Compared to my beginner set, both of these felt pretty nice for the money. Anyone have any experience with either?
Thanks,
Kingo


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Hey all,
> I was just at bass pro shops playin around with some fly rods. Compared to my beginner set, both of these felt pretty nice for the money. Anyone have any experience with either?
> Thanks,
> Kingo


What weight are you looking to get? I've never cast any Hobbes Creek rods, but I have cast a couple Redington, and they were pretty nice. If you're looking for a bargain on a pretty dang nice outfit on a 4wt or 5wt, also consider Cabelas - they have the 2 piece Wind River combos on sale for $60.00 from $120.00. For a few more squid, they have a Kick -__ combo - the RLS - marked down to $160 from $350. I've never been dissatisfied with a Cabela's product by the way...


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I was originally thinking a 7 or 8 wt rod in 9' for bass and steelhead, but now I want a lightweight 3 or 4 wt for creek fishing haha. I guess if I had to make up my mind I would go with the 7 or 8 wt, it seems most practical. I like Cabelas rods too, I have a Cabelas Tourney Trail IM7 spinning rod that I like a lot. Problem is that there is no Cabelas around me, though there is a Bass Pro.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Redington Crosswater in 8'6" 5wt. Overall it is a great beginner setup. The line and reel(especially if you're after steel) it comes with isn't that good, but the rod is ok.

Although I don't have an 8wt, I have looked at one at Gander Mtn. and it felt nice.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Ugh why does quality fly gear have to be so expensive...
My Pflueger President spinning reel was 50 bucks, and its drag is great; that is what I landed my first and only steelie on, as well as some big catfish and such. The Pflueger President fly reel is 170 dollars (?!) and I'm willing to bet its mechanism of action is more simple than the spinning reel of the same name... And a fly reel of 50 bucks either has a no-good drag or a simple clicker. I don't get it.

The Redington and Hobbes sure seemed nice but I guess I'm just used to the cheap combo.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Sometimes you are paying for the name and not quality per se. Did you check out ebay? If you are going the 3 wt route a click and pawl reel is all you need. Learn to palm the reel and use rod angles for additional drag. An 8 weight rod is a lot of rod for the fish around your neck of the woods. I used a 5 wt fiberglass rod all of this past year catching small mouth and hybrids. Never felt undergunned and threw all the nymphs and streamers that I wanted. I would go on ebay and look for a pfleuger medalist. A good fly reel that will last a long time without breaking the bank. The stuff at bass pro shop is meh.

If you already have a 5 or 6 wt rod I would go with the 3 or 4 wt rod. You will use it a lot more than the 7 or 8 wt around the Cincy area. My 7 wt rod collects dust except for the time I went out onto the Ohio river.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, but the thing is, I go to Cleveland to see inlaws fairy frequently, and I just discovered the magic that is the Steelhead during the fall. I happened to catch one on an inline spinner with a spinning rod, but it would be great to do some more specialized fly fishing for them. I think a 7 wt would be a good compromise for a fly fisherman on a budget.
That being said, I have a guilty pleasure, which is ultralight fishing on small creeks haha. I grew up catching sunnies and chubs in creeks and I take pleasure in knowing I am the only one to fish some areas lol.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a 8wt and almost never take it out. However it did make learning to cast a breeze. Go with a 5wt. You can catch almost anything in Ohio waters and still have fun. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

My first fly rod was a Hobbs Creek 5 wt combo, and it's served me well for something like $140. You'll hear this alot: I'd suggest that you go with a 5 or 6 wt to start out. Somebody smarter than me posted on here that a 5 wt was essentially equivalent to a medium spinning rod and will cover more situations than a lighter or heavier rod.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah but... steelhead... lol


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got a Redington Crosswater 4 piece 8 wt with matching reel. I think it's very nice for the money. I purchased extra spools so I can go topwater, sinking and deep quickly. Also I like that it is right or left-handed. The drag seems quite nice. I use it for Musky. No luck yet but I haven't put that much time in with it.

MikeC


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Really, a 7 wt would do you fine too, although catching bluegills won't be much fun on that, unless you like making them surf. I use my 9 wt more than anything, but I mostly fish for hybrids, and really that's too much stick for all but the biggest of those. I'm thinking about whipping up a 7 wt for next season myself.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

A hybrid on the fly would be sick. I may need to give it a try. I do have a 5/6 wt by the way, its a cheapo beginner but it is functional (just ask all those white bass last fall lol).
EDIT: I was just looking around, and I don't think there is a 7 wt crosswater combo. Do you think 8 wt is too heavy for bass?


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I probably should have mentioned the Crosswaters at that weight are rated 7/8/9 so don't get too hung up on 7 or 8 or 9. Can you use it for bass? Yes, but it's built for bigger fish.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out LL Bean good price free shipping


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I know it's a few more bucks, but here is a bargain priced nice outfit for sale over on the Ultralight fly fishing forum. Those guys over there know UL fishing...it is all they do. I'm not selling this, just passing it along to whomever might be interested. 

http://ultralightflyfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=7136


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

So....Did ya' pick something up?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, I did not end up getting a BPS gift card, so it looks like I'll be sticking with my cheapo Pflueger 5/6 wt for now. I will be replacing the ancient line and reversing the reel to make it perform better. I did get a fly vise though, so it looks like I will be taking up a new addiction...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Check your PM....


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just bought a redington 9' 7/8/9wt fly rod. It's my first fly rod, but I love it.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

musclebeach22 said:


> Just bought a redington 9' 7/8/9wt fly rod. It's my first fly rod, but I love it.


Cool! Welcome to the addiction! I got a 8'6" Redington 3wt for Christmas.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Cool! Welcome to the addiction! I got a 7'6" Redington 3wt for Christmas.


What type of fishing will you be using that for? Is that going to be a panfish outfit?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

musclebeach22 said:


> What type of fishing will you be using that for? Is that going to be a panfish outfit?


I get that question a lot actually!  You should check out www.ultralightflyfishing.com to see the true addiction...
[/COLOR] 
That will be used for trout, panfish, and bass - both largemouth and smallmouth - depending on the waters I'm fishing. The absolute heaviest rod I throw is a 6wt, and that is very rare. I'll use it when chucking bigger flies or if the wind is going pretty strong.

You'll probably be surprised to hear that most of my fishing last year was done sub-5wt, with the majority on an Orvis Superfine 1wt. Near the end of the season I picked up a Sage TXL 7'10" 000wt. 

UL fishing isn't for everyone - but I pretty much transitioned over from UL spin fishing to standard (6wt) fly fishing and felt I was horsing in most of the fish, and I've pretty much transitioned to UL fly fishing.


----------

